#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  POOR rank in IITJEE , what to chose ??

## dicap

hi ...... got a poor rank in IITJEE ..... 10k almost 
now what to do ..... 
here are few colleges that take admission on the basis of IITJEE rank , namely -
1. Rajiv gandhi intitute of petroleum technology - b.tech in petroleum engg. and chemical engg. 
newly established and no information on placements and stuff .
2. IISC , bangalore , novel bsc course of 4 years , mainly for our TO BE SCIENTISTS . BUT they just started UG's this year itself and till last year it was just for PG and Phd . however college is a century old and has high rep and good connections , but being the first batch is risky in itself . 
3. 6 IISER's , said to be equivalent to IIts acc to wikepedia but doesn't look very much like it .  problem is , they have integrated MS course so someone who is looking to do UG somewhere and then get into IITs for PG , will be disappointed .

SO SOMEONE ENLIGHTEN ME CAUSE I'M REALLY CONFUSED ....... I MIGHT GET A BETTER RANK IN AIEEE WITH WHICH I MIGHT GET A COLLEGE AS WELL AS BRANCH OF MY CHOICE, BUT AS WE ALL KNOW THAT THE CRAZE OF BEING CALLED AN IITIAN IS HUGE . 
WHAT TO DO ???? :dvgmax_01::dvgmax_01:





  Similar Threads: Iitjee ,aipmt Rich dad poor dad Who is rich and who is poor Who says india is poor??? pls read.. 6 TIPS for preparation for iitjee when 1 yr is left!

----------


## saloni

It is clear IIT is beyond ur scope...and it seems u wanna go for a good brand.....so my advice is opt for IIsc....it will be gr8 for u for further studies.......

----------


## saloni

[MENTION=7308]dicap[/MENTION]- You got 9k in IIT-JEE certifies the fact that you are a good student. Dont even bother to think about colleges like Rajiv gandhi intitute of petroleum technology. You dont deserve such colleges.

In case you are interested in Petroleoum engg, i would suggest you go for UPES, Dehradun and SPM, Gandhinagar.

Among these, UPES Dehradun is an established college with awesome placements. Though the gandhinagar establishment is fairly new, but since it is backed by the likes of Narendra Modi, Mukesh Ambani etc., so it has taken some serious strides forward towards excellence.

Hope you get my point. Let me know in case of any queries.

PS- I have one of my brother studying in SPM Gandhinagar, so i know most of its inside happenings.

----------


## [FE].Zatak

Hey 9k in jee proves your talent.
hope u made a good try at aieee.

if u are determined to enter iit, u stiil have a chance through GATE. 
take a right decision.   :):

----------


## dicap

thanks for the motivation fellas ......its just that this was my last attempt at the IItJEE and so i'm a bit nervous .......... and yes i did do good in AIEEE so i guess i might have a good chance in that too . 
well i'll sit in the counselling and see what i can get , and will continue to keep bothering u ppl until the day i finally chose a college  :P:

----------


## [FE].Zatak

> well i'll sit in the counselling and see what i can get


 i don think u can get something with 9k unless u belong 2 some reserved cat. coz last year, in my first try at jee, got 9321 & councelled nowhere. but atlast they offered d remaining seats at ism dhanbad 2 every1 who were qualified but got nothing in councelling on 1st come basis!  


> and will continue to keep bothering u ppl until the day i finally chose a college


u'r welcum anytime.  :):

----------


## yashpaljain

i got 5950 rank in iit . What are the scope and which branch i get in iit.

----------


## saloni

> i got 5950 rank in iit . What are the scope and which branch i get in iit.


Hi [MENTION=6450]yashpaljain[/MENTION]..what category do you fall into?? As in are you a general category candidate, or do you fall under some reserved category??

----------


## yashpaljain

I got GE-AIR 5950 IN IITJEE 2011. WHAT TO CHOSE?? AND WHAT ARE THE SCOPE AND WHICH IIT I WILL GET.

----------


## saloni

> I got GE-AIR 5950 IN IITJEE 2011. WHAT TO CHOSE?? AND WHAT ARE THE SCOPE AND WHICH IIT I WILL GET.


Okay so you are a general category candidate. Well there is not much you can get at a rank of almost 6k for general category students..Here are a few courses you can get into--

1. B.Arch in IIT Roorkee
2. Mtech (Integrated) Geo. tech in Roorkee - Outside Chance
3. Msc (Integrated) App. Maths - Outside Chance
4. Msc (Integrated) App maths & Sciences at ISM Dhanbad

well, the above list is to the best of my knowledge of the JEE and i am pretty sure about it.

*BTW how much are you scoring in BITSAT & AIEEE??* Coz its better to take up admission in NITs & IIITs than the above mentioned courses in IITs!

----------

